# Uber tried to pocket my tip last night



## Gmbbody

Keep an eye on your rides. I had a rider last night tip me $10 while sitting in my from seat via pax app. It never showed on my end. What did show was a large service charge for Uber and I got $6 for a $20 fare charged to the rider. Looking at the same route on the pax app it was a $10 ride. After going back and forth with Uber via support messages with redundant auto responses they finally gave me my tip from their inflated service charge.









































It took a few more emails to actually see it happen but they did give it to me.










They also gave me a $1 tip that wasn't showing up also that I wasn't even aware of.

Sorry if this has been plastered on here already just want to be sure we're not missing out on our in app tips!


----------



## Fubernuber

In a few years they wi refund hundreds of millions in tips that were never disbursed and blame it on a software glitch. Same thing they just did in nyc over the sales tax issue. Only problem is in a few years the chinese (didi) would have kicked them to to the curb, the russians (yandex) would have defrauded them silently in the night, their investors would have slept with money under the pillow and their riders.....well you know...... oh and the driverless car thing is still in the "thinktank"


----------



## DRider85

Oh this is sick


----------



## Jufkii

90 percent.of my tips have been in cash since the top option started.Very very few thru the app. It's about 50/50 with Lyft.Cant prove something dishonest is going on but the numbers aren't lying either


----------



## Rakos

DRider85 said:


> Oh this is sick


No...now days sick means good...

This is nasty...nasty means bad...

Kids...they always reverse things...8)

Rakos


----------



## Uberfunitis

Is there any legal requirement for them to give the tip. It is not like we are employees and covered by laws that protect tipped employees.


----------



## Dreamcrusher

On Lyft I receive a much higher percentage of rides with in app tips than uber


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Fubernuber said:


> In a few years they wi refund hundreds of millions in tips that were never disbursed and blame it on a software glitch. Same thing they just did in nyc over the sales tax issue. Only problem is in a few years the chinese (didi) would have kicked them to to the curb, the russians (yandex) would have defrauded them silently in the night, their investors would have slept with money under the pillow and their riders.....well you know...... oh and the driverless car thing is still in the "thinktank"


I doubt it, 
It would be SOOOO easy for them to convert tips into service fees that they can keep doing this forever, and no one would ever know.

This is really sickening.


----------



## Maven

In-App Tips are now an Uber profit center.  See https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-stealing-tips.193289/
Try to record the day, time, and amount, whenever you are certain that Uber kept one of your Tips.
Post it here, maybe a class-action lawyer takes notice, does the math, and realizes the huge potential.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

This is unbelievably disturbing.
Maybe some of those "I'll tip you in the app" pax actually tipped me and uber stole it.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Hello lawsuit...

So they finally started stealing tips, I need to get the lawyer ready and get myself some proof before this goes into the headlines.

This post should be featured instead of troll posts, I wonder if Lyft has been doing this too.


----------



## Nomad

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> This post should be featured


^^^^


----------



## goneubering

Taxi2Uber said:


> This is unbelievably disturbing.
> Maybe some of those "I'll tip you in the app" pax actually tipped me and uber stole it.


I've only had two riders tell me they would tip through the app. One tip came through almost right away but the other guy flaked. This is one of those threads that make you go Hmm.


----------



## Jc.

Just saving this space to later on add my case here in order to get some moolah from that lawsuit you guys are talking about


----------



## Aerodrifting

We should create a top thread with people reporting tip stealing from Uber, We need concrete evidence with screenshots, Tip amount, Specific date and time, And uber's response. Once we have enough, I am sure some lawyer firm will be interested in a slice of the big cake.


----------



## steveK2016

Now this is pretty damning. Most drivers would have no way to confirm a tip in most situations. This will definitely bite them in the ass if they are doing this consistently.


----------



## Robert finnly

Can someone answer this please so we can catch uber stealing from us. 

What is the most % uber should ever take from the fare.

Ive had uber take 60% alot lately with $15 booking fees. Are they spose to be taking 60%?


----------



## Rakos

That Uber tax gettin to be onerous...

Kinds like a gf gone mad....

Can't get nuff of dat money to spend...

They should be savin lots on management salaries...

Rakos


----------



## Jc.

Robert finnly said:


> Can someone answer this please so we can catch uber stealing from us.
> 
> What is the most % uber should ever take from the fare.
> 
> Ive had uber take 60% alot lately with $15 booking fees. Are they spose to be taking 60%?


They can take whatever they want, they will pay you only by the miles and time you agreed upon with the last ToS


----------



## Evlesoa

I'm not sure that this is the case for Uber in NYC. Our breakdown is different and we can't tell how much Uber takes.


----------



## Uberinian

Gmbbody said:


> Keep an eye on your rides. I had a rider last night tip me $10 while sitting in my from seat via pax app. It never showed on my end. What did show was a large service charge for Uber and I got $6 for a $20 fare charged to the rider. Looking at the same route on the pax app it was a $10 ride. After going back and forth with Uber via support messages with redundant auto responses they finally gave me my tip from their inflated service charge.
> 
> View attachment 147588
> View attachment 147589
> 
> View attachment 147590
> 
> View attachment 147591
> 
> View attachment 147592
> 
> 
> It took a few more emails to actually see it happen but they did give it to me.
> 
> View attachment 147593
> 
> 
> They also gave me a $1 tip that wasn't showing up also that I wasn't even aware of.
> 
> Sorry if this has been plastered on here already just want to be sure we're not missing out on our in app tips!


So this is why I havnt received a single darn tip until THE FIRST TIME I DID JUST YESTERDAY?


----------



## Jc.

Evlesoa said:


> I'm not sure that this is the case for Uber in NYC. Our breakdown is different and we can't tell how much Uber takes.


Upload a fare detail to check it out


----------



## Wardell Curry

Uberinian said:


> So this is why I havnt received a single darn tip until THE FIRST TIME I DID JUST YESTERDAY?


Yep. Are you really surprised? People thought Travis getting ousted as CEO would actually change something. The culture of stealing and deceitful tactics is embedded deep in this company. I say all executives in senior management commit seppuku and we call it square. Forget this 180 days of change. We need new people at the top.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Wardell Curry said:


> Yep. Are you really surprised? People thought Travis getting ousted as CEO would actually change something. The culture of stealing and deceitful tactics is embedded deep in this company. I say all executives in senior management commit seppuku and we call it square. Forget this 180 days of change. We need new people at the top.


You would get the same results as we have now. A company trying to eventually make a profit by maximizing revenue (more trips at a lower price point) and minimizing costs as in pay to drivers.


----------



## LiveNLearn

Gmbbody said:


> Keep an eye on your rides. I had a rider last night tip me $10 while sitting in my from seat via pax app. It never showed on my end. What did show was a large service charge for Uber and I got $6 for a $20 fare charged to the rider. Looking at the same route on the pax app it was a $10 ride. After going back and forth with Uber via support messages with redundant auto responses they finally gave me my tip from their inflated service charge.
> 
> View attachment 147588
> View attachment 147589
> 
> View attachment 147590
> 
> View attachment 147591
> 
> View attachment 147592
> 
> 
> It took a few more emails to actually see it happen but they did give it to me.
> 
> View attachment 147593
> 
> 
> They also gave me a $1 tip that wasn't showing up also that I wasn't even aware of.
> 
> Sorry if this has been plastered on here already just want to be sure we're not missing out on our in app tips!


Send it to a news reporter. Im sure they will have a field day.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Uberfunitis said:


> You would get the same results as we have now. A company trying to eventually make a profit by maximizing revenue (more trips at a lower price point) and minimizing costs as in pay to drivers.


You are right now that I think about it. And they would never pass extra costs to their consumer by raising the price. Or if they did, they would raise their commission offsetting the fare increase. Uber has no chill.


----------



## steveK2016

Robert finnly said:


> Can someone answer this please so we can catch uber stealing from us.
> 
> What is the most % uber should ever take from the fare.
> 
> Ive had uber take 60% alot lately with $15 booking fees. Are they spose to be taking 60%?


They can. Theres just no way to know if they are taking the tip and not tell the driver or if there is no tip and its just upfront pricing.

What would be interesting to try as an experiment next time you see one of those upfront pricing calculated at 60% or whatever, get the 25% of what the service fee would have been then claim the difference as tip they didnt account for.

So say you had a ride and you got 10 uber got 10. Normally you would have gotten 15 and uber 5, right? So email uber that you saw the pax tip you 5.

See what happens.


----------



## Mikey_D

Lol ... I actually predicted this a few weeks ago on this forum. I've had customers rave about how friendly and nice I am and got no tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis

I wonder if they use the tip that they kept in their magical formula that seems to make everyone earn the same per hour in a given market over time.


----------



## belleama

Uberinian said:


> So this is why I havnt received a single darn tip until THE FIRST TIME I DID JUST YESTERDAY?


Omg! I was going to go to the green light hub to see if My tips were turned off. I hadn't gotten a single in app tip since last week. That hasn't happened since they started offering tipping. Never gone two days in a row without a top. This week, three days in a row and magically yesterday I start getting tips!


----------



## Abraxas79

This will finish UBER off if proven to be true. The bad press on this will be enormous. I can imagine UBER being criminal enough to do it but not stupid enough. It's so easy to catch them out. Its very odd though, not a single tip in the last week yet plenty of 5 stars, badges, nice comments. I am going to take $100.00 out with me next time and ask each PAX to tip $1.00 through the app and give each PAX a damn dollar and see how many tips arrive. Of course I will watch the PAX enter the $1.00 tip into the app before giving them the dollar. This is unbelievable if true. If I can prove this theft, I am going to straight to a lawyer. Outrageous.


----------



## Jc.

Abraxas79 said:


> This will finish UBER off if proven to be true. The bad press on this will be enormous. I can imagine UBER being criminal enough to do it but not stupid enough. It's so easy to catch them out. Its very odd though, not a single tip in the last week yet plenty of 5 stars, badges, nice comments. I am going to take $100.00 out with me next time and ask each PAX to tip $1.00 through the app and give each PAX a damn dollar and see how many tips arrive. Of course I will watch the PAX enter the $1.00 tip into the app before giving them the dollar. This is unbelievable if true. If I can prove this theft, I am going to straight to a lawyer. Outrageous.


I'll tip you...


----------



## day tripper yeah...




----------



## d0n

Wardell Curry said:


> Yep. Are you really surprised? People thought Travis getting ousted as CEO would actually change something. The culture of stealing and deceitful tactics is embedded deep in this company. I say all executives in senior management commit seppuku and we call it square. Forget this 180 days of change. We need new people at the top.


Management needs to be replaced, even if TK is no longer CEO, they still do what he says.


----------



## day tripper yeah...

i once watched a pax tip me and confirm it on their phone and UBER said they didn't....straight theft...


----------



## d0n

Uberfunitis said:


> You would get the same results as we have now. A company trying to eventually make a profit by maximizing revenue (more trips at a lower price point) and minimizing costs as in pay to drivers.


No, you wouldn't.

There is the smart way of maximizing profits and then there is the pyromaniac's way ala TK, he risks too much because the money didn't come from him, he could care less.

The sole reason Uber is not pocketing revenues is TK and his antics, over payment trying to pull schemes that result in lawsuits and loss of drivers and the good ol' paying people to do nothing as long as they sniff your socks.

Uber has an infrastructure problem which is resulting in revenue loss.

The losses should ONLY go to expansion, not "schemes" that result is higher losses.


----------



## Aerodrifting

Uberfunitis said:


> You would get the same results as we have now. A company trying to eventually make a profit by maximizing revenue (more trips at a lower price point) and minimizing costs as in pay to drivers.


Trust me, The majority of their cost is not to drivers, They pay us below minimum wage. If they want to reduce operating cost, They need to look somewhere else, Like keeping their office lean.


----------



## Fuber in their faces

Uberfunitis said:


> Is there any legal requirement for them to give the tip. It is not like we are employees and covered by laws that protect tipped employees.


Srsly?

Why are you even here? 
**** on off now...


----------



## ontheroad

I also watched a passenger tip me $3 on the app, as she asked for my help. Uber never payed me for it, despite the back and forth e-mails. I have since been convinced that they steal our tips. I let it go because i got tired of the can responses.


----------



## Gmbbody

ontheroad said:


> I also watched a passenger tip me $3 on the app, as she asked for my help. Uber never payed me for it, despite the back and forth e-mails. I have since been convinced that they steal our tips. I let it go because i got tired of the can responses.


Dont give up. Send them screen shots and let them know you actually saw the pax tip you. Then also let them know that you are aware that this is a common issue for them to absorb the tip into their service fee and you want your money.


----------



## Fuber in their faces

Tell them you are going to the media...uber stories are all the rage right now...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

This crap makes me sick... really really sick...

So glad I deactivated myself


----------



## Kalee

How is it that this story is not making it as a Headlined story here on UP.net? 

What on earth does it take?

sheesh!


----------



## camel

These criminals are licking drivers' sweat and sucking their blood, bring this cheating to public attention, please.


----------



## MoreTips

Wardell Curry said:


> Yep. Are you really surprised? People thought Travis getting ousted as CEO would actually change something. The culture of stealing and deceitful tactics is embedded deep in this company. I say all executives in senior management commit seppuku and we call it square. Forget this 180 days of change. We need new people at the top.


We need not only that but a whole new company! GM is toying with the idea to actually enter the Rideshare business even with their venture with Lyft. I really don't think the Chinese ran Didi would treat us any worse than Uber. At least they would be cautious about a anti Chinese Rideshare situation if they were caught ripping of American drivers and riders.

I think when the riders find out Ubers charging surge prices but it's not being paid to the drivers they will be very upset. Riders always hated surge pricing but Uber spun it as a necessary tool thats implemented to bring drivers in to high demand areas.


----------



## steveK2016

Kalee said:


> How is it that this story is not making it as a Headlined story here on UP.net?
> 
> What on earth does it take?
> 
> sheesh!


Because the two slots for SadUber Tshirt and How Uber changed his life are far more appealing!


----------



## Kalee

This thread has had over 1,400 views and it's _STILL_ not a headlined story.

Go figure.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

This would explain why the 2 Tipmatching Tuesdays seemed lower than the usual low tip days.


----------



## john2g1

Headline story bump


----------



## Julescase

Abraxas79 said:


> This will finish UBER off if proven to be true. The bad press on this will be enormous. I can imagine UBER being criminal enough to do it but not stupid enough. It's so easy to catch them out. Its very odd though, not a single tip in the last week yet plenty of 5 stars, badges, nice comments. I am going to take $100.00 out with me next time and ask each PAX to tip $1.00 through the app and give each PAX a damn dollar and see how many tips arrive. Of course I will watch the PAX enter the $1.00 tip into the app before giving them the dollar. This is unbelievable if true. If I can prove this theft, I am going to straight to a lawyer. Outrageous.


Brilliant!! Seriously, you should try it.


----------



## goneubering

Gmbbody said:


> Keep an eye on your rides. I had a rider last night tip me $10 while sitting in my from seat via pax app. It never showed on my end. What did show was a large service charge for Uber and I got $6 for a $20 fare charged to the rider. Looking at the same route on the pax app it was a $10 ride. After going back and forth with Uber via support messages with redundant auto responses they finally gave me my tip from their inflated service charge.
> 
> View attachment 147588
> View attachment 147589
> 
> View attachment 147590
> 
> View attachment 147591
> 
> View attachment 147592
> 
> 
> It took a few more emails to actually see it happen but they did give it to me.
> 
> View attachment 147593
> 
> 
> They also gave me a $1 tip that wasn't showing up also that I wasn't even aware of.
> 
> Sorry if this has been plastered on here already just want to be sure we're not missing out on our in app tips!


What excuse did they give?

Have you received any other tips that were not paid to you?


----------



## tncindetroit

Wait, let them suck in more investors' money before going IPO, be it from red chinese, rushians or singapura. Remember Singapore still has the whips.


----------



## DCNewbie17

Gmbbody said:


> Dont give up. Send them screen shots and let them know you actually saw the pax tip you. Then also let them know that you are aware that this is a common issue for them to absorb the tip into their service fee and you want your money.


How did you get the screen shots of what the customer paid?


----------



## Lewis2

Uber Can't Ditch Drivers' Pricing Class Action, Judge Says.
Go read it at News section. When Uber's service fee is more than 35% after booking fee, there are something wrong with it.


----------



## Boom611

Lewis2 said:


> Uber Can't Ditch Drivers' Pricing Class Action, Judge Says.
> Go read it at News section. When Uber's service fee is more than 35% after booking fee, there are something wrong with it.


There is one way to really prove this!
We cant use what a pax says.

We need some drivers that know each other to take short Uber rides and tip on app and then if there is no tip then u have solid proof.


----------



## FoxFire

Taxi2Uber said:


> This is unbelievably disturbing.
> Maybe some of those "I'll tip you in the app" pax actually tipped me and uber stole it.


I've had numerous passengers let me know they were going to leave me a tip through the app, and I'd say most of those have never come through on a tip. Or did they.... ? I initially assumed they were just flaking on their promise.

I'm starting to wonder.

Just last night I had a great trip, great passenger, who I had an enjoyable and engaging conversation with. He seemed genuinely happy that his driver had some common interests to talk to him about. As he was getting out he said "7-stars. I'll be tipping you through the app." And so far.... no tip.

That same night, I had a $5 tip show up on another ride only for it to disappear later. Today it is showing up again. Weird. Where did that tip go for several hours. After it disappeared I had to go on line to search "Can an Uber passenger rescind a tip later." I didn't find anything to say one way or another. In any event that tip did reappear later, so who knows what was going on.

Can you imagine the hell that would break lose if it's discovered that the 'code' for Uber's service is written to siphon off tips on occasion. The accusation is already a bit damning given how sleazy Uber has been in the past.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

It seemed I was getting a lot more in-app tips, once this issue was getting more attention.
Now the issue has died down.

I had a ride the other day, and asked the pax how much he was charged.
He said $33 and change. I checked the trip details and it showed Rider Paid $39 and change.
Did the pax remember wrong, or did Uber take my $6 tip?

This issue is not dead.


----------



## AAApone

Pretty sure they are pocketing tips, especially ones added after the ride or ones that add an extra tip on top of a tip already placed. Had a guy add an extra 15 bucks onto a 5 dollar tip the other night, watched him place it and confirm it in front of me and it has yet to show up and uber support denies it was ever placed.


----------



## Suism

How are you guys viewing it so thoroughly. Mine only shows how much I got paid. I'm new with Uber btw, only been a month and 3 weeks


----------



## uberboy1212

This should be headline news right now. Just when you thought they couldnt go lower dirty ****ers. Unbelievable



Fuber in their faces said:


> Srsly?
> 
> Why are you even here?
> &%[email protected]!* on off now...


Just ignore that fool hes in troll heaven right now. Mouse in one hand while jerking off with the other


----------



## Chris1973

UberEats orders would be a pretty easy way of tracking the tip flow, reason being all new drivers that sign up get a $10 credit to use so they can see how the customer app works. I still have mine. So instead of engaging PAX about this spectacle, the UE order would be from another driver to a driver. So when the driver delivers the food, it would be legit to let them know the concerns here, and maybe wait around or exchange numbers to see if the tip flows through. Key being not getting pax involved and this is all driver to driver who share the same concerns.


----------

